# The Robert Cray Band - O7 Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A couple of new dates announced

Fri 08/24/07 Vancouver, BC Orpheum 
Mon 08/27/07 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 

Tue 08/28/07 Edmonton, AB Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium 

Thu 08/30/07 Winnipeg, MB Manitoba Centennial Centre


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A couple of new dates announced
> 
> Fri 08/24/07 Vancouver, BC Orpheum
> Mon 08/27/07 Calgary, AB Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium
> ...


I think these are all double bills with Keb Mo, another great bluesman, singer/songwriter.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

He was awesome opening for Clapton last year in TO. One of the best live tones I'd heard in a LONG time.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

He is also playing July 14 at Bluesfest in London, Ontario.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

ticketmaster pre-sale PASSWORD for Calgary show is 

blues

Got my tix!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Great Show!*

Caught the Robert and Keb show in Calgary last night. Fantastic, highly recommend seeing them on this tour if you can. Lots of fine guitarmanship and killer vocals. They worked well together. Both had stellar bands and great original songs with lotsa soul and dynamics. Cray's tone from his Matchless / Fender rig was huge with no pedals, as always. Looked like the same green amps he had on the Clapton Crossroads DVD. They both sat in on each others sets for a few tunes too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Caught the Robert and Keb show in Calgary last night. Fantastic, highly recommend seeing them on this tour if you can. Lots of fine guitarmanship and killer vocals. They worked well together. Both had stellar bands and great original songs with lotsa soul and dynamics. Cray's tone from his Matchless / Fender rig was huge with no pedals, as always. Looked like the same green amps he had on the Clapton Crossroads DVD. They both sat in on each others sets for a few tunes too.


I was there too. Very good sets by both although I'm a bit more of a Keb fan (and just saw Robert open for Clapton a few months ago). It was a treat to see Reggie McBride too - he was about 10' in front of us.










Pete


----------

